# Small Batches



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We made three types of Soap now seems we have enough to do us for over a year.

I'm thinking we need to sell Soap with other stuff. My wife is now doing some Vinyl work.

We live in an area we could sell plenty of stuff to Tourist during the Summer. They are here for Trout Fishing, Floating the river and Camping. There is already many selling Fresh Produce and Campfire Wood.

big rockpile


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

BRP

Have you considered making catfish bait out of your soap? Some use a mexican soap as bait.

Good luck.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Everyone needs soap, a few just haven't realized it yet.


----------



## diltine (Dec 26, 2018)

Good luck to you guys! I hope you're still doing your business, this year is a fresh new way to start a business and soap is an in-demand product to pursue.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

big rockpile said:


> We live in an area we could sell plenty of stuff to Tourist during the Summer. They are here for Trout Fishing, Floating the river and Camping. There is already many selling Fresh Produce and Campfire Wood.


like a clear bar of soap with a fry/ fingerling in the middle of it?


----------

